# g0602 cross slide issues.



## magnethead (Sep 28, 2019)

I have a G0602 and had two of the cross slide nuts break. Is the set screw supposed to hit the cross slide nut exactly in the slit?  The set screw strikes the slit on the outside of the nut and pushes the thin piece towards the nut and it breaks off. Just ordered my third cross slide nut. Yes, I seem to be one of the people who got one of the less than fair quality lathes from the grizz. It is out of warranty. I am also waiting for a replacement gib for the cross slide. Mine is bowed about an 1/8 of an inch.

any help is appreciated,
dave


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 29, 2019)

magnethead said:


> I have a G0602 and had two of the cross slide nuts break. Is the set screw supposed to hit the cross slide nut exactly in the slit?  The set screw strikes the slit on the outside of the nut and pushes the thin piece towards the nut and it breaks off. Just ordered my third cross slide nut. Yes, I seem to be one of the people who got one of the less than fair quality lathes from the grizz. It is out of warranty. I am also waiting for a replacement gib for the cross slide. Mine is bowed about an 1/8 of an inch.
> 
> any help is appreciated,
> dave



I take it that you are talking about the led screw nut.  The set screw is supposed to bias the thin section on the nut to remove backlash.  Over tightening will increase wear of the nut and lead screw and increase the amount of force required to turn the lead screw,

It has been several years since I had mine apart and I don't remember if the bias is toward or away from the main body of the nut but in either case over tightening could be the cause of your breakage.  Remember that the thrust bearing clearance also affects backlash so if you are trying to remove all backlash with the lead screw nut adjustment, you won't succeed. 

I looked at my lead screw nut and there is a bevel on the leading edge.  The conical point of the set engages the bevel and pushes the thin section toward the main body of the nut creating a bias which reduces free play.  My cross slide has .0016" of backlash at the middle of travel and .0008" at the near end of travel.


----------



## magnethead (Sep 29, 2019)

RJSakowski said:


> I take it that you are talking about the led screw nut.  The set screw is supposed to bias the thin section on the nut to remove backlash.  Over tightening will increase wear of the nut and lead screw and increase the amount of force required to turn the lead screw,
> 
> It has been several years since I had mine apart and I don't remember if the bias is toward or away from the main body of the nut but in either case over tightening could be the cause of your breakage.  Remember that the thrust bearing clearance also affects backlash so if you are trying to remove all backlash with the lead screw nut adjustment, you won't succeed.
> 
> I looked at my lead screw nut and there is a bevel on the leading edge.  The conical point of the set engages the bevel and pushes the thin section toward the main body of the nut creating a bias which reduces free play.  My cross slide has .0016" of backlash at the middle of travel and .0008" at the near end of travel.


Thanks for the reply. The set screw is engaging the bevel on the outside of the slit. I didn't think I was tightening it that much and was not trying to eliminate the backlash entirely - 2 to 5 thou. Have to be more careful when I adjust. Waiting for a new gib as well. The one that came with it had a bow of about 0.080. To much to try and take out. Just hope the replacement one was made a little better.


----------

